# Halloween Concept Drawing



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Had this idea in my head for a bit. I have some Alder that I'd like to carve into a bone-style slingshot, seeing as how Halloween is coming up and all. Made this sketch to "flesh it out" in my head, so to speak.

If anyone feels inclined to make something along this line, it'd be cool to see some versions. For all I know, it's been done to death already, but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A slingshot with 3 nutsacks! How cool is that!


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Three more than any other's got.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

True story!

Great sketch by the way!


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks. Dropping out of art school has gotta amount to something. If nothing else, then this.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a wishbone !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My ability to draw or sketch by hand extends to stick figures and smiley faces. I always respect the talent of those who can actually draw something good.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> a wishbone !


This was all I could think of






Hambone! Hambone!

Hambone, hambone
where you been?
Round the world and I'm going again
What you gonna do when you come back?
Take a little walk by the railroad track
Hambone


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats a boner for sure


----------



## WishBone (Sep 21, 2012)

Made a cutout to start shaping. Now I just need to figure out where the boy-child put my rasp.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Any progress? looks pretty sweet so far, would love to see some more.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes! This is rad!

-Bob


----------

